# Dual-booting Sabayon with Vista on 2nd HDD?



## Valenciente (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi guys,

So, I'm still in my Sabayon project (Which haven't really started yet >.<), and have come to a bit of a blockade.

Now, short version:

I have 3 HDD's, the primary C: with Vista Ultimate installed on it, and where all the stuff for that is in. My second one is external (E and is used for various data, music, etc.

Now, the last one, which I bought just to play with Linux, is called S: (As in Sabayon), and which is also the one I want to install Sabayon Linux onto.

Now then. I have formatted it, and it's working fine and all, however, Sabayon want's it to be a Primary Partition, which it now is, however, I'd like to know how to actually install Sabayon on it.

Now, I have the Sabayon Linux 3.5 DVD, and I can also boot from it, and get to the install menu, however, it's the part of configuring the partition to work. It comes up with 3 drives called sda, sdb, sdc (I think that where it), and it want's me to select a mounting point, and I can choose between various options like ext2, ext3 and more.

Now, beeing totally new at linux, could you guys please throw some help my way to get this thing running? (As it's a lot easier to learn when having something to actually learn with).

I'm usually pretty good with computers, but this part exceeds me, and Sabayon isn't really the easiest thing to get advice about...

Thankfully,
-Val

P.S. Of course, I can just boot from the DVD, and then install it from there, but I still need to know which one of my HDD's is the correct one. How do I do that when they are just called sda, sdb & sdc??

P.S.S. I found a guide (Silly me, right there on the Sabayon homepage -.-', but still, could anyone answer my first P.S. question? Thank you.


----------



## Valenciente (Oct 18, 2008)

Nevermind then, I found out how to do it xD


----------

